# Neck knife



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Finally found a knife to wear on a lanyard around my neck that I'm happy with.






It's a buck pak-lite skinner. I made the kydex sheath for it. I wish the blade didn't have the recurve to it, but if I can't have perfect I guess I will settle for good enough.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks pretty sweet. Nice job on the sheath too. I could never get into having the weight dangle around my neck and it flopping into my chest while I hiked.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Looks pretty sweet. Nice job on the sheath too. I could never get into having the weight dangle around my neck and it flopping into my chest while I hiked.


That was a problem I had, most were too heavy. One I found I liked the Ka-bar Dozier had such lousy blade steel that it wound up relegated to my junk drawer as a letter/box opener.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> That was a problem I had, most were too heavy. One I found I liked the Ka-bar Dozier had such lousy blade steel that it wound up relegated to my junk drawer as a letter/box opener.


I love knives and have sent many to the junk drawer myself so I understand that.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

jimb1972 said:


> I wish the blade didn't have the recurve to it, but if I can't have perfect I guess I will settle for good enough.


Is it that you do not like the looks, or you don't know how to sharpen a recurve?


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

ESEE Izula would work


----------



## MuzzleBlastMD (Dec 9, 2017)

jimb1972 said:


> Finally found a knife to wear on a lanyard around my neck that I'm happy with.
> View attachment 81915
> It's a buck pak-lite skinner. I made the kydex sheath for it. I wish the blade didn't have the recurve to it, but if I can't have perfect I guess I will settle for good enough.


I carry 3 pistols on me = Carolina Reload.

I also carry a neck knife but considering I'd use my handguns first, I doubt the knife will get its chance.

I like a kydex sheath, though. It's easy to draw in a pinch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Is it that you do not like the looks, or you don't know how to sharpen a recurve?


I prefer to use a large stone to sharpen and the recurve does not lend itself to that as well. I have a diamond sharpener that will sharpen it nicely, just a personal preference thing.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Sounds like you have it covered.

Sharpening and polishing is what I do for a living. Just call out if you need help. I like this forum, if someone has a question, lots of folks respond with positive answers.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Looks pretty sweet. Nice job on the sheath too. I could never get into having the weight dangle around my neck and it flopping into my chest while I hiked.


Not to mention getting caught on branches and brambles.

I suppose in a close in fight an opponent could choke the crap out of you with your own strap using one hand while the other hand was committing assorted mayhem.

The only thing I ever wore around my neck were dog tags.
I wear a knife on my belt at all times. Either a folding hunter such as a Buck 110, or a 4 to 6 inch fixed blade sheath knife.
Where we live this is completely normal and does not attract attention.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I usually carry two knives. A Spline for opening boxes or cutting loose threads, and a Kizer for opening muggers and cutting loose immigrants.

Rule Number 9. Never break it...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Double post.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Not to mention getting caught on branches and brambles.
> 
> I suppose in a close in fight an opponent could choke the crap out of you with your own strap using one hand while the other hand was committing assorted mayhem.
> 
> ...


I thought of the choking thing, my solution was to tie a knot at each end of the paracord and then tie them together at the knot with dental floss. Hopefully the floss will let go before losing consciousness. I also carry a knife clipped to my pocket since a belt knife would draw undue attention at work and around town here.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Even a K Bar doesnt draw sideways glances here.
Well, maybe from recently transplanted city folks.

Man, I am glad we no longer live in the Megaopolis of Palm Beach County.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Check out CRKT neck knives. I have several and really like them don't even know when wearing it weight wise!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Even a K Bar doesnt draw sideways glances here.


That's what I thought about Madison. You can carry concealed or open if the store permits, and switchblades are now legal--despite the fact that everyone carried such a knife since the 1950s. I figured the libtards changed their minds about "good guys with guns" when the daily school shooting started. Alas, I was wrong.

In Madison, if you disagree with what a libtard says, you are guilty of "hate speech." When you use "hate speech" and carry enough crap to kill the entire DNC, nobody says anything. Here I thought they liked me for the past seven years.

I also use plastic straws.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Switchblades are legal in Florida and Georgia (we live almost on top of the border) and I have one. But I'm afraid of it "going off" in my pocket and getting hung up.
Yes, it has a safety, but then it is actually less convenient than a plain old flipper.

There was this old black guy in town that wore a huge Bowie knife. He was a friendly guy, always smiling, but that was a huge knife. Enough to make a liberal wet his pants and cry at the same time.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Looks pretty sweet. Nice job on the sheath too. I could never get into having the weight dangle around my neck and it flopping into my chest while I hiked.


Hiking you say? Imagine the discomfort during sex!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Hiking you say? Imagine the discomfort during sex!


It's fine, just turn it around so it rests on your back.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

I have been edc with this CRKT for about 3 years and hardly notice the weight.
Holds a good edge and pretty rugged. No complaints in the $25 range
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Switchblades are legal in Florida and Georgia (we live almost on top of the border) and I have one. But I'm afraid of it "going off" in my pocket and getting hung up.
> Yes, it has a safety, but then it is actually less convenient than a plain old flipper.
> 
> I think some of the flippers ( Kershaw OSO Sweet for example) deploy about as fast as an auto knife.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't use neck knives. I don't think it's a good position to carry a knife.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> I don't use neck knives. I don't think it's a good position to carry a knife.


I don't either--for your main purpose knife.

Just like a back-up firearm, a neck or boot knife is a secondary device in case your main tools are inactive, lost or damaged.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't carry a backup knife.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> I don't carry a backup knife.


What if you break it, dull it or lose it? Do you have a spare tire? Did you sell one of your kidneys because one seems like enough?

I will be happy to sell you a 15 to 20 dollar knife with a polished edge. One of the members of the KimberTalk forum used to tell me the same thing, so I sent her a knife. She forgot it at her mom's house, and realized she needed it more than she imagined. I shipped her a second one. It was like I bought her diamond earrings.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I've got eight or ten decent knives laying around, my search for the perfect EDC knife. My Lovely Wife buys bags and purses, I buy knives. We understand each other. I always end up going back to my faithful Benchmade. It was designed by some dead guy. At one point, I wanted to carry a Damascus knife, but I never found one that would hold an edge as long or longer than the Benchmade. Damascus knives are extremely hit or miss as far as blade quality.

Anyway, I've got a bunch of knives, I just don't carry more than one.

P.S. I've got a couple Damascus knives that I swear just won't take a sharp edge. And I've got more than one that "would be perfect if..."


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I always have about 24 crkt's in stock at great deals, fin anyone is in the market.
One of my favorites is called sweet kiss (discontinued) but I have a few....


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> I don't carry a backup knife.


Well liberal, we agree on something. I carry a Leatherman, the old style from the 90's on my hip. I hate having stuff in my pockets.

Now I do have other knives handy such as in the vehicles. Hell I have a Parang machete in my truck. I also have fighting knives on all of the load bearing vests. Probably never get used unless the leftist try to do a power grab or mess with the Constitution and there is a civil war.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I don't use neck knives. I don't think it's a good position to carry a knife.


To each his own, I don't appendix carry handguns. If you are wearing an untucked shirt a neck knife is very quick to deploy, probably faster than my EDC knife clipped to my left hand pocket.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> I've got a couple Damascus knives that I swear just won't take a sharp edge.


You're using the wrong stones. Look at it as you would a section of plywood. Would you take the roughest saw you had in the shop for your first cut? Of course not you're slicing through layers of various types of wood, some you'll slice, but some will rip.

Now consider that for Damascus. Same deal, and who knows what the guy who made the blade blank made it out of. Chances are he was not the final cutler. Start fine and then go finer. It will be a pain, but the knife will be sharp.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> I don't either--for your main purpose knife.
> 
> Just like a back-up firearm, a neck or boot knife is a secondary device in case your main tools are inactive, lost or damaged.


I use mine while doing all different jobs and far more handy than digging in my pocket especially with gloved jobs don't even take off glove just grab and pull. As a driver in the seated position most of the day it also is very useful.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes, it can be. I usually carry two, a bigger one and a smaller one. You never know what might need fixing when you're away from home.


----------



## next_chapter (Aug 27, 2018)

I’ve worn a smaller, lighter looking Tanto bladed necker for 3yrs now.
Have not ‘needed’ it for anything (yet), but is a cheap insurance policy
for several possibilities. Its normally worn under my shirt, so not catching on
anything. The leather cord is its only giveaway. Yea, I like it !


----------

